# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Φωνής >  Τimbrado

## tasosziak

ενα απο τα πουλακια μου,του 2012...

ελπιζω να σας αρεσει..

----------


## lagreco69

Αστερι ειναι!! στα δικα μου αυτια.  :Happy: 

Να το χαιρεσαι!!! Τασο.

----------


## jk21

Τασο μπραβο για το πουλακι σου ,καθαρο classico και οπως ειπε και ο Δημητρης και στα δικα  μου ερασιτεχνικα αυτια ειναι υπεροχο ! Μπραβο ομως που εχουμε και τραγουδι απο καποιο πουλακι σου ,ολοκληρωμενο και ατομικο ωστε να ακουσουμε τους ηχους του ! Λιγοι το κανουν οπως ξερεις !!!

----------


## orion

αστεράτος!!! μπράβο φίλε  :winky:

----------


## tasosziak

Δημητρη εχω περιπου 20 βιντεο (το ενα εχει μονο κλασσικη μουσικη χαχα) μπορεις να ακουσεις οσα θες ευχαριστω παντως για τα καλα σου λογια,νομιζω οτι σιγα σιγα βαζουν βιντεακια με τα πουλια τους αρκετα παιδια βλεπω οτι γινεται κατι καλο στα τιμπραντο...θα μπορουσα να βαζω βιντεακια δεν εχω προβλημα αλλα κατα καιρους φτανουν στα αυτια μου οτι αυτο ενοχλει μερικους (το βλεπουν οτι κανω διαφημηση τα πουλια)τελος παντων κανενας δεν θα ειναι ευχαρηστημενος ποτε...Αυτο το πουλακι ειναι απο την τετραδα που βγηκε πρωτη στη ροδο...

----------


## jk21

Για να ειμαι ειλικρινης Τασο ,δεν μπηκα στο καναλι σου τον τελευταιο καιρο ,αλλα θα το κανω αμεσα ! 

το τι μπορει να λεει ο καθενας ,ας το δινεις σημασια στο χωρο του ή στις προσωπικες σου επαφες αν βρισκεται εδω μεσα .Εδω οχι μονο δεν απαγορευουμε να ακουγονται τα πουλια εκτροφεων που ανηκουν σε καποιο συλλογο ,αλλα και το επιζητουμε !  οπως επιζητουμε και το βιντεακι του απλου χομπιστα που πηρε χθες ενα πουλακι και σημερα μας το βαζει βιντεακι να το γνωρισουμε και σε δυο μηνες να δουμε και ποσα καταφερε να του περασει στο τραγουδι ,βοηθουμενος με οσα διαβασε εδω μεσα !

----------


## jk21

ακομα ενα !




* τα αλλα τα ειχα δει τελικα παλιοτερα

----------


## timbradofthia

Αν και δεν είμαι λάτρης των Classico οφείλω να στηρίξω την προσπάθεια σου Τασο γιατί πιστεύω οτι συμβάλλεις με σωστές βάσεις στην σωστή εκτροφή και διαιώνιση της κουλτούρας των Τιμβραδος στην Ελλάδα... Πέρα από το καθαρόαιμο υλικό που έχεις σαν γεννήτορες αλλά και σαν άτομο...

----------


## tasosziak

ευχαριστω Γιαννη οταν ακους καλες κουβεντες, οταν κανεις καλες φιλιες, και οταν βλεπεις οτι καθε χρονο εχεις καλυτερα πουλια τοτε λες οτι επιασαν τοπο ολα τα εξοδα και οι ωρες που εχω δωσει απο τη ζωη μου για αυτο το χομπυ...

----------


## Gardelius

Συγχαρητήρια Τάσο!  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

εγω θα πω συγχαρητηρια Γιαννη (timbradofthia ) 

τα λογια αυτα απο εναν επισης επιτυχημενο στο ειδος του εκτροφεα και μαλιστα αντιθετης γραμμης ,με γεμιζουν αισιοδοξια για το μελλον των τιμπραντο στην ελλαδα .Δεν ειναι μονο τα δυο παιδια ,τωρα πια που σκεφτονται ετσι (θετικα ) και οσο παμε θα ειναι σιγα σιγα η πλειοψηφια !

----------


## panos70

μπραβο Τασο πολυ καλο το αρσενικο σου με σωστα πατηματα

----------


## serafeim

Αν κι εγω κλεινω προς τα intermidiate κατεχοντας και ολα... μου αρεσε παρα πολυ οπως ειπαν και τα αλλα παιδια στο δικο μου απειρο αυτι!!!

----------


## tasosziak

ειναι ενα πουλακι που διαγωνιστηκε σε 2 διαγωνισμους σε ροδο και πτολεμαιδα (πολυταξιδεμενο)με παρα πολυ καλα αποτελεσματα και στους 2...

----------


## Panos Timbrado

Μπράβο πολύ κάλο πουλί!
Να χαίρεσαι τον τενόρο σου φίλε!

----------


## NIKOSP

Μπραβο Τασο!!! 
Πιστευω καποια στιγμη να εχω και εγω εναν τενορο σαν αυτον στο κουμασι μου!!!

----------


## kiprean

Καλησπερα και από εμένα ,  μπράβο τασο πολύ καλό πουλί ,
 Αν μου επιτρέπετε θέλω να προσθέσω κάτι.  θέλω  να ευχαριστήσω προσωπικά τον τασο για την πολύτιμη βοήθεια που μου έχει δώσει ολο αυτό το καιρό που ασχολούμαι με τα timbrado , πάντα πρόθυμος να μου εξηγήσει κάθε απορία που έχω,  και να είναι πάντα δίπλα μου σε ότι χρειαστώ .εμείς η καινούργιοι στο χώρο χρειαζόμαστε τέτοιους ανθρώπους ,τασο να σε καλά

----------


## tasosziak

> Καλησπερα και από εμένα ,  μπράβο τασο πολύ καλό πουλί ,
>  Αν μου επιτρέπετε θέλω να προσθέσω κάτι.  θέλω  να ευχαριστήσω προσωπικά τον τασο για την πολύτιμη βοήθεια που μου έχει δώσει ολο αυτό το καιρό που ασχολούμαι με τα timbrado , πάντα πρόθυμος να μου εξηγήσει κάθε απορία που έχω,  και να είναι πάντα δίπλα μου σε ότι χρειαστώ .εμείς η καινούργιοι στο χώρο χρειαζόμαστε τέτοιους ανθρώπους ,τασο να σε καλά


πολλα παιδια που με ξερουν ακομη και απο εδω μεσα τους εχω πει για ενα  ατομο που αρχισε πριν 2 μηνες να ασχολειτε γενικα με τα καναρινια και  μετα τιμπραδο  και οτι σε μερικα χρονια θα ειναι ενας απο τους  καλυτερους εκτροφεις και αυτο οχι απο εμενα αλλα απο την τρελα και την  αγαπη που εχει για τα καναρινια,για μενα ενα απο τα καλυτερα παιδια και  ενας παρα πολυ καλος φιλος χωρις να τον εχω δει ποτε απο κοντα...Να σαι  καλα ρε τασο..

----------


## jk21

> μενα ενα απο τα καλυτερα παιδια και  ενας παρα πολυ καλος φιλος χωρις να τον εχω δει ποτε απο κοντα...Να σαι  καλα ρε τασο..


Μαθαμε οτι ειναι καλο παιδι και κυριως μαθαμε οτι το Τ στα αρχικα του ονοματος του ειναι Τασος  :Happy: 

καλως ηρθες Τασο στην παρεα μας 

σε περιμενουμε και εδω ,να γνωρισουμε καλυτερα και σενα και τα πουλακια σου !
*Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε*
*Συστήστε μας και τους φτερωτούς συντρόφους σας*

*


*

----------


## Steliosan

> ενα απο τα πουλακια μου,του 2012...
> 
> ελπιζω να σας αρεσει..


Μας αρεσει μας αρεσει....καλως ορισες Τασο και καλη διαμονη.

----------

